# Why does my puppy eat grass/hay?!



## Quinn25 (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi there! This is my first post ... but I joined a couple of weeks ago and have been reading since we adopted our 5 month (ish!) crossbreed rescue puppy.

Quinn is settling in really well and we love her to bits. We also have rabbits and guinea pigs in the house/garden and whilst she isn't particularly bothered by the animals she has recently become a little obsessed about eating their hay. She's trying to munch the grass in the garden too!

Is there a reason for this? Will it do her any harm? Any advice?

Thank you in advance for any suggestions! x


----------



## tiggerthumper (Apr 22, 2011)

She thinks she's a cow 
Seriously, I don't know, Prince does they same thing and it ends in awkward poo moments sometimes but as far as I know it does no harm.


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Kilo munches lots of grass; loves the fresh shoots. Apart from causing the dreaded dangleberry situation  it doesn't cause a problem!


----------



## redroses2106 (Aug 21, 2011)

sophie is always stealing my guinea pigs hay and grass, she thinks i dont notice 

she also munches the grass outside too, it has no bad side affects and is nothing to worry about, i guess they just like it


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

I find with mine and sometimes dogs generally they will eat certain grasses if they feel below parr or have an upset tum, or want to purge their stomachs. If its followed by any retching and the grass it brought up shortly after eating it I would be suspect. Is his worming up to date, and has she been following a proper puppy worming programme? A worm load in pups can cause a round bloated tum, and diarrhoea and vommiting if they have a bad one.


----------



## DOGPERSON (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi,

I hope I dont get banned for this but this article goes into the details of grass eating fairly well: Why dogs eat grass maybe due to: Sickness, boredom & nutrients. - 16

Its basically due to: Sickness, boredom & nutrients

That is, their ancestor the wolf would only eat grass to be sick. But with domestic dogs, they are stuck in the adolescent stage much longer and with finite things to do around the home can get very bored and just gnaw on things for entertainment.

The last option (nutrients) can be very real for many dogs fed a grain diet (not meat) or without omega 3 in their diet. Grass can add nutrients including omega 3, which the dogs instinctually seem to know to eat.

So there is no one reason, grass should not harm them as long as its not one of the toxic weeds they cant eat or is sprayed with poison.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

My dog eats hay and grass too. It started when Ollie saw the rabbits eating the hay and then he tried it. I don't think he has any problem, he just likes eating it.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

DOGPERSON said:


> Hi,
> 
> I hope I dont get banned for this but this article goes into the details of grass eating fairly well: Why dogs eat grass maybe due to: Sickness, boredom & nutrients. - 16
> 
> ...


That article seems to be based on guesswork and opinions. It appears no one knows the real reason - which could be as simple as they like the taste!

I had a couple of dogs that age silage and it would come through them neat so I had pull it out of their backsides in great long wads.


----------



## Cinnebar (Nov 8, 2011)

Mine love the snotty grass clippings that come from the mower - not so much the cuttings that are thrown free, but the stuff that is caught up underneath and ends up like silage. Doesn't seem to do them any harm as long as you don't kiss them afterwards  
I prefer the 2 that eat it to the one that rolls in it anyway :thumbup1:


----------



## JonoBeagle (Nov 1, 2011)

Some think it is to do with not having enough nutrients and eating too much meat... Thus wanting some veggies! It can be due to illness, but I find that unlikely.

Boris eats lots of grass when he hasn't had enough veggies in the food we cook for him. In fact he usually does it on holiday when we don't have the means to cook. He is pickie though... Only from certain vineyards. He prefers the grass in La Tache to Romanee-Conti...  (google if you want to know). P.S I am a wine consultant.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

Our dogs don't have veg in food although they do occasionally as "table scraps". Only one eats grass on a fairly regular basis but it has to be fresh shoots. I'm pretty sure it is simply a habit/taste thing. Worst thing is definately trying to pull it out of their behind after it has gone all the way through without being digested. I think this in itself proves it's not a nutritional thing.


----------



## Quinn25 (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks for all the responses 

Worming is up-to-date: she was treated with Advoacte the day before we adopted her, 22.11.11.

Glad to hear it's not going to do her any harm. She's fighting off kennel cough at the moment (having caught it in the dogs' home) but is otherwise fit, well and VERY energetic! Keeping her occupied with lots of games (like the Kong food wobbler that she is currently playing with!) etc. but can't walk her as not fully vax'd and can't vax cos of kennel cough 

Dying to show her off and enjoy being out and about together ....


----------



## JonoBeagle (Nov 1, 2011)

Seems kennel cough is doing the rounds; Boris has it now although he was vaccinated (of course that isn't a reason that he can't get it). Found a great way to get him to take antibiotics without complaint because of it though. He won't eat it even when stuffed in a treat. He will eat the great and spit out the pill!!


----------

